# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  BPEL et Windows Workflow Foundation

## freddyboy

bonjour,

je fais quelques recherches sur BPEL et les possibilits de l'utiliser dans ma socit avec si possible .NET.

Cependant je trouve uniquement des CTP de mars 2007.

Est ce que BPEL 2.0 est support par .NET ?
Est ce intgr dans WF ?
Est ce que BPEL et WF sont 2 faons distinctes d'excuter du processus mtier ?

Merci de vos lumires car je suis un peu perdu dans tout cela.

++

----------

